# 4 car mini meet - Evo triangle



## wanner69

Had a nice few hours last Sunday with Professor Chongo and a couple of mates, weather was awesome and the drive was superb around the EVO and beyond. A few pics taken:thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete

Nice selection of motors 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6

Great cars,great pics


----------



## chongo

What a fantastic day mate:thumb: can't wait till the next one.

Hopefully there won't be a bike race on :lol:


----------



## bazz

looked like you all had a great day and love the views and the cars looked great


----------

